# [SOLVED]ekg i kadu na  jednym kompie

## wodzik

zauwazylem, ze nowe kadu gryzie sie z libgadu, ktore z koleji jest wymagane przez ekg i ekg2. wie ktos jak to obejsc? poza_tym takie male pyt. czy tylko ja nie moge sie polaczyc z serwerem przez kadu? wczoraj przestalo dzialac i nie mam pojecia dlaczego.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Skompiluj statycznie ekg(2) ze starym libgadu i heja. Domajstruj w ebuildzie do configure --enable-static --disable-shared.

----------

## lazy_bum

Zainstalować kadu, które nie będzie się gryzło z systemowym libgadu.

----------

## wodzik

idzie uzywac tego overlaya przez http? popełniłem cos takiego: http://wklej.org/txt/8b944d66a1 ale nie trybi tak jak mialo ;].

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> idzie uzywac tego overlaya przez http? popełniłem cos takiego: http://wklej.org/txt/8b944d66a1 ale nie trybi tak jak mialo ;].

 

A co to miałoby robić? o_O

Jak nie chcesz laymana, to popatrz jak on pobiera przez rsync (który _na pewno_ masz ;).

----------

## wodzik

wlasnie layman mi jak najbardziej pasuje, ale mam poblokowane porty na rsynca/svn itp itd. praktycznie tylko http i pare innych dziala. a http://wklej.org/txt/8b944d66a1 jest utworzone na bazie  ttp://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt kiedys w taki sposob przerobilem overlaya mozilli. juz nie pamietam dokladnie poco, ale dzialalo ;]

----------

## lazy_bum

Pozostaje skorzystać ze snapshota.

----------

## wodzik

ok dziala z nowym kadu.

----------

